# 2003 Reflex bows online



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

The 2003 Reflex website is up and running. You can visit it at 
www.reflexbow.com.

Reflex 2003


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

>--gt-->;

Ok I know it is hookie, but I like the look of the Timber Wolf, with the little paws cut out of it...



-CG


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

I'm a little embarrassed but I kind of dig that bow too!

Tim


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

i also liked the timberwolf, but whats up with that braceweight of 6 and only 315fps......there realy is no bow in the lineup that has a good speed and bracewight match......the tec bows have better stats.....anyone know if there is a considerable price differance between hoyt and reflex.......


----------



## Mau (May 22, 2002)

That is sweet looking for sure.....


----------



## camocritters (Oct 15, 2002)

*BUCKSKIN "NICE"*

LOOKS GOOD TO ME 

NICE BRACE HEIGHT 

NOT TO LONG AND NOT TO SHORT ATA FOR HUNTING

CAM AND 1/2 A BONUS

AND NOT TO SLOW... BUT NOT THE FASTEST .....
BUT DEFINATLY FAST ENOUGH.

AND I SEE IT ON EDERSBOW.COM FOR $474.95

BOW JUST CAME OUT... ALL THE PRICE COULD DO IS GO DOWN WITH A LITTLE SHOPPING AROUND. BUT EVEN $474.95
NOT BAD AT ALL...


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*TJ_*

If I may ask why would you be imbarassed about likeing what you see ?
if you like the looks you will love how it shoots!
I sold my Bowtech BK II to buy the Buckskin 
and had enough left over to put down on the Timberwolf
sure I gave up about 30 FPS but I gained in accuracy anda smoother draw plus a whole lot more forgiveness. 
both of these bows are shooters!


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> *The 2003 Reflex website is up and running. You can visit it at
> www.reflexbow.com.
> 
> Reflex 2003 *


gt,

Any idea when will the 2003 Easton Archery site be up?

Rob


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

*Archery Addict*

Come on....fess up...You bought it for the paw cutouts, not the draw cycle! They do look nice. I really like the cam .5, but can't/won't afford the new Hoyts. This could be a viable alternative! You have them now or ordered them?? How's the wall, weight, balance etc??


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

*I have them on order*

But I have had the opporyunity to shoot both bows.and they shoot soooo good and super quiet and super smooth , and you can hold it aginst the wall forever it has a really good wall, and YES I do like the little paw cutouts  
I ordered both in 60-70# Draw and being long armed I get full speed. when i get the wolf I am going to use a heavier arow to get the speed to around 290 FPS but the Knock down power will be tremendous and I will make the Buckskin my 3D bow
I cant wait to get em!


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

I'll have to take a look at those. I like the cam.5 a lot, but like I said, I can't /won't cough up 600 clams. I won't be giving up my Mighty Mite anytime soon though...what did they run you down in GA.?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I would have figured a branch company would created a better price. Those are to expensive for me, I might as well wait and save for a Merlin. Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## Archeryaddict (Jan 12, 2003)

Daylyn

Have you even shot before you started knocking them?

Just because Reflex is a branch company dosent mean the quality is any less! 
these bows have everything I look for in a bow 
the bows draw easy, have a solid wall, are very quiet and will shoot IBO speeds 300+ FPS the risers are forged from T6-6061 Aluminum and use the same limb material and use the same Cam and a half technoligy as their mother company Hoyt USA. that is the most compedetive price you will find on any Bow manufacturers top two bows and shoot far better than other bows that cost way more than these.

If you ever shoot one maybe you will look differently about the cost of these bows with Reflex bows you get way far more than what you pay.


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

That Timberwolf does look rather nice. Too bad, I'd have to drive 600+ miles to check one out.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I wasn't commenting on the quality. Here the 2003 magnatec is about $600. My comment was, I thought they may have had a branch company for cheaper prices on equipment. $600USD is like $900CND or maybe more. If I'm gonna get a reflex, why not go all out and just save the extra doe for a Merlin? I'm on student wages here and big money is big money no matter how you cut it. I know and trust Merlins company very well, so if I'm going to spend all the money it might as well be on a Merlin. Good shooting. 
Dylan


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

MerlinApexDylan


I noticed you are in edmonton.
I am located north of you in ft mcmurray.

where do you know of the closest place to buy a merlin?

I currently own a champion contender which I havent shot much.

I am looking for a second bow which I thought for dure would be a hoyt ultratech,....but the new merlin with the hybrid cam is giving me some competion here???

any opinions? I wonder if merlin is more money than hoyt??

Thanks
Francis*MerlinApexDylan*


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Archeryaddict,

Yeah they are kinda cool,...not something I'm prepared to give up my Martins for ...but cool.

Tim


----------

